# Against Daemons



## xGabrielx (Oct 8, 2011)

Playing a game against a friend tomorrow, who tends to be a sore loser, but loves to rub it in and brag when we wins, and really want to just demolish him lol. He's also quite arrogant so he showed me his list...

Lord of Change (Lore of Beast?)
Master of Sorcery
Flames of Tzeentch

2x6 Flamers

2x23 Pink Horrors
2xHerald of Tzeentch
2xSpell Breaker

7 Flesh Hound

My original list before seeing what he's playing that I wanted to mess around with for fun consists of...

Dreadlord
Dark Pegasus. HA, Shield, Sea Dragon Cloak
Pendant of Khaeleth, Crown of Command, Dragonhelm, Sword of Might

2xSorceress, LvL 2, Shadow

Death Hag with Cauldron of Blood, BSB

41 Warriors. Full Command

2x10 RXB

21 Witch Elves
Musician/Standard w/Lichborne Pendant standard

2 Hydra

1 Bolt Thrower

Seeing his list, my hydra's are going to be eaten by his Flamers/Lord in the shooting phase, so not as keen on taken them. Only real chance of them surviving is to charge the pink horrors.

Any ideas for what changes can be made, or tactics?


----------



## ultor (Dec 6, 2010)

drop one of those sorceresses and take a master on a darksteed with dragonbane gem and great weapon. And smash him and your dreadlord on those flamers. 

Try soulrender on dreadlord too. You don't really need to hit at I with your unkillable lord.

and drop the bolt thrower and get something else (a unit of xbows / a chariot etc) bolt throwers suck for their point cost. (also less useful against deamons: a +5 ward save and you end up with nothing)

Once you get rid of flamers hydras will eat up the rest of his army.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

Bit late. That is not an impressive list he was playing (the lord is suboptimal and two heralds-no master of sorcery?, with horrors is not good). I played a daemons player at 2750 points with Dark Elfs and massacred him. The key is the witches. Consider blessing them with the cauldron ward save and matching them up against any of his units you please. You did not mention the points level of the battle but it looks like 2000. 

Witches with stubborn re-roll can eat alive his units unless he gets takes lore of life and boosts their toughness (which your three attacks per witch will cut through. Increase the size of the witches, RXBs and drop the size of the spearmen or consider cutting them entirely. 

The flamers and the Lord of Change are the two issues. I would have considered whip of agony on the peg lord and stalked the lord as much as possible throughout the game to keep it moving away. You've got a better effective save and more chance of wounding him in combat and plus one in CR if you get the charge. He suffers from daemonic instability which means that one loss of combat and bad LD roll (unless he keeps the lord close to home but the lord is not stubborn and cannot join units and only has LD 9) on the instability test and he is gone for good with all his VPs. He doesn't have an armour save or ward save to compete with you. I'd fear a lot more a bloodthister simply because it can get an armour save and can take obsidian armour is needed. 

I always consider dark elf magic just for chillwind and bladewind on the flamers other nerfs and the anti-unit spells such as soul stealer and horror can take down lower T and S units like horrors. Use the boosted miasma on the flamers as much as possible if you take shadow. Use shadow to nerf the toughness of the lord if you can charge and get the peg lord on him to make the lord of change easier to wound. 


Fleshhounds are very vulnerable to shooting, more resistant to magic missiles and direct damage. An RBT and units of RXBs have a chance to kill them and target and kill the horror units. 

Flamers can be a problem for the hydras, the horrors and the lord of change due to all their flaming stuff but you can and should consider how to deploy and run the hydras or whether your opponent is so obsessed and targetted to killing the hydras you should focus your forces elsewhere. 

I would put the sac dagger on one of your wizards. A sac dagger with power of darkness is really needed to eat up and put pressure of his dispel dice and give you an advantage in the winds of magic power relative to dispel dice comparison. Also, you need to work to force him to burn his two dispels early and you need a dispel scroll.


----------

